# classes and noises- help!



## JLgirl (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey everyone!This is my first time posting. I have IBS and im a senior in college. Ive had it throughout my 4 yrs but this yr has been the worse (with my thesis due by the end of this semester, so has the stress..so im not really suprised). the very worst part for me is the stomach noises- the gurgling, swishing noises. i can deal with pain and cramping because its very personal but the noises are just ridiculous because everyone can hear- sooo embarrassing!! and then leaving the class is embarrassing too. so i dont know what to do. has anyone else had this problem?? if so, have you found anything helpful???


----------



## MissKerryLeeAnne (Jan 13, 2005)

Um, i think that maybe a little bit of stretches and meditation might help, i'm just trying it myself, so i'm not sure, hopefully thats an idea. I also like to do a little exercising(not overdoing it) and then i lay on my stomach and let it relax at least 20 minutes before i have make an appearance where people will hear the gurgles and rumbles. hope this helps you, kerry


----------



## JLo (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh, I know what you guys mean. You should look back a little further and find some of the older threads. I've been taking dicetel twice a day (I'm not sure if that's available in out of Canada or not) and it's been helping a little but not a lot. I think mine is definetely stress induced. The more I think about it, the more it happens. I had the odd noise in high school, but since I've started universtity, it's been happening every class almost. Last semester, I had to leave at least one class a day just to go to the bathroom. And I blush really easy, so I always look like a tomato when I go back into class!!! Finals last year were hell. I hadn't bothered telling any of my profs that I have IBS, so when finals came around I had to tell them that I had the stomach flu so that I could get up and leave any time I wanted because my stomach was freaking out so bad. I'm thinking of telling this semesters profs what's going on so that maybe I'll be able to write midterms and finals in another room. One other thing I've been experimenting with is peppermint oil capsules. There supposed to help calm intestinal discomfort and reduce those lovely noises. I think they've been helping, but in turn in get some pretty intense heartburn sometimes. At least no one can hear heartburn though!!! Good luck and keep posting, it's good to have people to talk to about these things. This is a great board.Jen


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

JL--the noises our guts can make are amazing, amazingly embarrassing!! People would sit by me and just be like, are you hungry?? I would just reply with a yes!! So, finally tired of the noises, I told my g.i. He told me that its just my colon being overactive from my ulcerative colitis. He gave me some med's, called NuLev. It works really well. You just put it on your tounge and it dissolves. Has a nice minty flavor to it too. It also is a big help when I have diarrhea or gas pains I can't get to pass. Anyways, I hope that this helps you out in someway!!


----------



## 18390 (May 3, 2005)

I thought I was the only one! It's hard to get by classes each day and not feel the urge to stand up and leave when tummies start a-fluttering. Most people probably think I'm freaky, but it shows their ignorance and intolerance. I dare not explain what's going on though, cause people reply with an "oh" but don't understand the severity of IBS. It's not like we're stuck with some grave illness, but sometimes it may well have been. I'm glad to have discovered this site and to now know I'm not alone. Have courage guys!


----------



## 18368 (May 3, 2005)

Jlo, try fennel tea instead of peppermint, that shouldn't cause heartburn, at least that's what I'm told.As for stomach noises during classes, I have them all the time, but no one seems to notice, and if they do, they haven't said anything. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing, but my school is pretty big (30,000+) so people just come and go for the most part. Anywho, if I know that it's being exceptionally noisy I just throw out the "hmmm, sounds like my stomach is having a party without me." That seems to go over well, and life gets back to normal, or you could go the slightly silly way, and "shhh" your stomach... but don't let it stress you out more than necessary


----------



## 14928 (May 18, 2005)

I don't know about you but my stomache sounds like a heard of elephants before or during a major exam, and that is when you can here a pindrop. This also makes it difficult to make light of the situation, and occasionally I have to go to the bathroom in the middle of an exam and I either have to grin and bare it, or leave and raise suspisions about if I am studying on the pot while I'm gone for so long.


----------

